# New here



## Laser123 (Apr 24, 2019)

Looking for some gods advice i hope


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

No gods here! But you MIGHT get good advice.  Welcome.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to Tam!!! Lots of helpful, caring people here. Post your issue and you'll get some advice I'm sure.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> No gods here! But you MIGHT get good advice.  Welcome.


Speak for yourself! OP, if you need some lightning bolts sent down let me know


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

manfromlamancha said:


> Speak for yourself! OP, if you need some lightning bolts sent down let me know


You know very well that the only reason they worship you is because you are a Brit! 
:allhail:


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> You know very well that the only reason they worship you is because you are a Brit!
> :allhail:


Quite right!


----------

